# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  Lumada, IoT software and solutions, Hitachi Vantara LLC, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Hitachi Vantara LLC

Home page - hitachi.com/lumada

----------


## Airicist

Architecting a scalable, end-to-end, edge-to-cloud solution with Lumada

Jul 21, 2020




> As organizations seek to capitalize on an increasing amount of data from edge devices and servers (whether on premise or in the cloud), they can’t afford to be constrained by the latency and bandwidth limitations that comes with data transmission. 
> 
> In some situations, operational control requires real-time monitoring and analytics capabilities
> 
> Finding how to balance data between edge-based devices and the cloud has become a challenge, which is even truer when considering the need for enterprises to manage and govern data across their ecosystems.
> Lumada Data Management solution helps organizations to take such challenge, thanks to its scalable, composable, secure, end-to-end and edge-to-cloud architecture….Let me show you how.

----------


## Airicist

Lumada concept video to create new value, Hitachi

May 31, 2021




> As your partner, Hitachi wants to create new value through Co-Creation and power of digital, 
> and realize social innovation that leads to enhancement of people's QoL (Quality of Life) and improvement of corporate value.
> And Lumada, a solution and service that accelerates digital innovation, will play an important role as a "place of connection" in Co-Creation with you.
> In this video, we will introduce Lumada's concept as a "place of connection" and further evolution.

----------

